# Sticky  USA Espresso Map



## Glenn

Heading to the USA on holiday or business (or already live there) ?

This handy map may guide you towards some independent cafes

I have visited a couple of these (Blue Spoon in New York was nice, even in it's infancy) and may get to visit several more when my sister moves to Pennsylvania later this year

Check out http://www.espressomap.com/ to find out if there is a cafe to check out at your next US destination

Credits: Eric Schrepel


----------



## Gotchaman

Off to Washington next week. This will come in handy.

cheers


----------



## robinmetral

The url seems to be broken, does the map still exist?


----------



## MildredM

robinmetral said:


> The url seems to be broken, does the map still exist?


Looks like. It's a 10 year old thread so maybe it wouldn't be up to date even if it did work!


----------



## Jony

I am sure before I went to the states this was available, I'm sure I was looking at it.


----------



## BaggaZee

That's a shame, I need recommendations for DC & NYC soon.

If I find something similar I'll pop it in here...


----------



## Jony

Don't worry go to find a coffee shop find my few I went to in NY @BaggaZee


----------



## BaggaZee

Cheers Jony,

will take a look.


----------



## Jony

BaggaZee said:


> Cheers Jony,
> 
> will take a look.


here

Cafe grumpy at Grand Central, Irving farm coffee roasters round the corner use Google maps those are the only places I went more than twice, where are you based. I did go to others but none was on a par Stumptown was ok and everyman coffee


----------



## ashcroc

BaggaZee said:


> That's a shame, I need recommendations for DC & NYC soon.
> 
> If I find something similar I'll pop it in here...


There may be somewhere suitable on the thirdwavewichteln googlemap. No idea how up to date it is though.


----------



## christos_geo

BaggaZee said:


> That's a shame, I need recommendations for DC & NYC soon.
> 
> If I find something similar I'll pop it in here...


Have had some excellent coffee in DC, looking forward to going back for some in a month! Filter coffee house, baked joint and Chinatown coffee were probably my favourite.


----------



## BaggaZee

Thanks for the recommendations!

Not sure quite where in NYC, somewhere in midtown most likely.


----------



## ThinkJunket

Would anybody have recommendations for coffee in Las Vegas? Also will be doing a road trip down from San Fran to LA along the coastal route so will appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## BaggaZee

ThinkJunket said:


> Would anybody have recommendations for coffee in Las Vegas? Also will be doing a road trip down from San Fran to LA along the coastal route so will appreciate any suggestions!


Not specifically coffee but if you get a chance to stay at the Deetjens cabins in Big Sur, do! Set amongst redwoods, orchids everywhere and an excellent restaurant. Just be aware that there are Mountain Lions in those woods (we met one).


----------



## ascotwholesale

Google Maps is a great idea [IMG alt=":classic_smile:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" srcset="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" title=":classic_smile:" width="20" data-src="<fileStore.core_Emoticons>/emoticons/smile.png[/IMG]


----------



## manysimplethings

Awwww this would have been great. I'll see if theres anything else on the interwebs like it. It would be good to have some sort of specialty coffeeshop database


----------



## Jony

Just go to find a coffee shop I have done quite a few.


----------



## BeatBloom

I'm going to go to TX. The map will help a lot if the link works!


----------



## JerriMeyer

Well, now I can have coffee in the USA)))


----------



## Jony

Well I hope to be going Arkansas this year. 😁


----------

